# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Knock Down Rebuild - Demo cost...

## Stormwalker

I've been researching a knock down and rebuild for our little 3BR single story house. 
It's on a very nice block in a good suburb, so we don't want to move! 
I've been told some really low figures by the volume builders ($10k - $15k), seems very cheap. 
What do you guys think the average cost to have a 3BR house removed? 
Some things about the house: 
* 3 BR;
* house is a rectangle (approx 20m x 8m);
* slab is concrete;
* all services are underground;
* build around '75-'79;
* in QLD. 
Do you think the volume builders are under quoting?

----------


## ringtail

Under quoting, yep. But not by much. Normal demo and site clean is about 20k depending on asbestos, access etc.... If they are willing to put that in a contract subject to NO variations go for it. Volume builders often have their own gear or have done a deal with a demo company in return for ongoing work.

----------


## eek

> I've been researching a knock down and rebuild for our little 3BR single story house. 
> It's on a very nice block in a good suburb, so we don't want to move! 
> I've been told some really low figures by the volume builders ($10k - $15k), seems very cheap. 
> What do you guys think the average cost to have a 3BR house removed? 
> Some things about the house: 
> * 3 BR;
> * house is a rectangle (approx 20m x 8m);
> * slab is concrete;
> * all services are underground;
> ...

  We looked at a similar exercise for demo, sub division and rebuilding with volume builders. They do tend to under-quote a bit, and I'd say around the $20K mark was normal for demo - once again, like ringtail mentioned, depended on the house build material, site conditions, access, asbestos, slab type etc. We had a few weatherboard houses on stumps demolished for just under $20K about 12 months ago, south side Brisbane.  Being slab construction, I'm not sure if those house-mover type mobs would be interested though. 
On a side note, there are some pretty shocking demolition crews out there too. 
I was driving past a friend's house he sold off a few months ago and saw a big 12T excavator swinging around smashing it down. It was an old fibro house, complete with asbestos roof!  The entire house was literally asbestos in and out.  The excavator was happily swinging around, smashing it down and loading it into a dump truck. Big plumes of dust drifting away over all the surrounding homes...not sure where they'd go to dump it all. A creek maybe?

----------


## Bros

> On a side note, there are some pretty shocking demolition crews out there too. 
> I was driving past a friend's house he sold off a few months ago and saw a big 12T excavator swinging around smashing it down. It was an old fibro house, complete with asbestos roof!  The entire house was literally asbestos in and out.  The excavator was happily swinging around, smashing it down and loading it into a dump truck. Big plumes of dust drifting away over all the surrounding homes...not sure where they'd go to dump it all. A creek maybe?

   Might have served an apprenticeship with the Dean Brothers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The excavator was happily swinging around, smashing it down and loading it into a dump truck. Big plumes of dust drifting away over all the surrounding homes...not sure where they'd go to dump it all. A creek maybe?

  Ha. 
As long as they wrapped some plastic around it before dumping I'm sure it's within the regulations.....   :Rolleyes:    

> Might have served an apprenticeship with the Dean Brothers.

  Dean Brothers?   :Unsure:  
Used to be a building mob up here called Dean Builders.
Went bust a few years ago, or disappeared from town anyway.

----------


## Bros

> Dean Brothers?

  No Cookies | The Courier Mail

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Right

----------

